# Progressbar



## Sanix (1. Apr 2010)

Kann man einen Progressbar in einem Zustand versetzen, damit der Balken sich hin -und herbewegt (wie beim Windows 2000 Loading Screen) ?


----------



## eRaaaa (1. Apr 2010)

JProgressBar (Java Platform SE 6)

/edit: :autsch: sorry, ganz übersehen dass es um J2ME geht ;/


----------



## Noctarius (1. Apr 2010)

Hin und her geht glaub ich nicht. Es gibt (soweit ich das kenne) nur den Waitbar Status, da bewegt sich der Balken bis zum Ende der Progressbar und fängt wieder vorne an.

How to Use Progress Bars (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------



## Sanix (1. Apr 2010)

Danke für die Antworten aber es geht um J2ME. Da gibts das nur eine Gauge. Habe aber diese Methoden nicht gefunden. Deshalb auch meine Frage.


----------



## Noctarius (1. Apr 2010)

Dann könntest du einen Timer per Interval starten lassen und die Gauge füllen, bei MaxValue auf 0 setzen und das Spiel von vorne, wieder füllen, auf 0 setzen, ...


----------

